# Need help to decipher "Bring change"



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

What "Bring change" supposes to mean?

What was customer thinking?


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

That's hilarious. But seriously, delivering pizza for chump change? Haven't done that since I was 19.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

ntcindetroit said:


> What "Bring change" supposes to mean?
> 
> What was customer thinking?
> View attachment 638300


Sounds like a cash tip to me


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

ntcindetroit said:


> What "Bring change" supposes to mean?
> 
> What was customer thinking?
> View attachment 638300



Means they are going to rob you when you get there. 🤣  

I always keep change for a $20.00 used to be a $10, a $5, and 5 -$1's. After several $3.00 tips I changed it up to 4 - $5's. Get a lot of $5 tips that way and a few $10 tips as well.

Never fall for the "Hey, I need cash can you give me $20 and I'll tip you $30 in the app." This is a common one at places that charge a cover charge and only take cash. Be careful when it comes to exchanging cash with rider or customers.


----------



## Shayanz (Oct 8, 2021)

Name never match this good before


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

ntcindetroit said:


> What "Bring change" supposes to mean?
> 
> What was customer thinking?
> View attachment 638300


I think that means, "Please cancel this delivery"


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Karen just wants to give you a big cash tip.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Sounds like a cash tip to me


This is what I would guess. They probably have only a twenty and want to tip you five dollars cash.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> This is what I would guess. They probably have only a twenty and want to tip you five dollars cash.


Doodoodash is more like ....

Bring 4 dollars change, so they can give you a 5.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

*Need help to decipher "Bring change"*

Must be a loan shark, or an underground poker game


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

I think they might mean “bring change to my neighborhood. Change for the good. We need it.”


----------

